# Long haired cats



## MotherOfChickens (29 November 2016)

talk to me about them please, have fallen for a lovely long hair kitten  only had DSH's before. Nightmare or not?


----------



## npage123 (29 November 2016)

Sweet - pictures please if you get the kitten!! 

I think their personality play a big role as to whether they're a nightmare or not.  Making them used to it as kittens doesn't always mean they'll be easy to 'manipulate'.  I've had a silver shaded persian and chinchilla from 9 weeks old (bought from the same breeder, same dad, different moms) and made a point of grooming and cleaning their eyes and ears every single day since I had them.  The silver shaded was always easy peasy to groom, bath, carry in your arms like a baby, even at the end of her life to wash around untreatable tumours. RIP my dearest Kleintjie :'(  The chinchilla, not so easy...  She was sold to us as a boy so we came up with the name Grumpy - at the time of neutering, the vet realised she's a girl!  We kept her name though and she lives up to it at grooming time.  She's 15 now so don't think she's ever going to tolerate long grooming sessions!

ETA:  If you're already in love with the kitten, then it's worth the extra effort, and also putting up with more vacuuming and dealing with cat hair all over your house and clothing if you cuddle them


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 November 2016)

thank you, sorry about Kleintjie 

I dont mind the extra shedding, more concerned with them being outdoors and getting matted etc. I already have one DSH and wanted to get him a pal (he had a pal before but we lost him some months ago ). I love gingers and white and blacks-this long hair is a white and black but owner also has a very handsome ginger and white DSH. The latter is a bit older though and I guess that might make the introductions more difficult? (both toms, mine is neutered-as would the second cat asap). The long hair is adorable but I already have a few animals to groom!


----------



## pixie27 (29 November 2016)

The love of my life is a long haired cat (OH knows where he stands ) 

He's the most low maintenance cat ever. We brush him a few times a week, but he's never been matted (and he spends 90% of his life outside/in bushes). He does bring a wonderful assortment of leaves and twigs into the house, where they stick to his fur.

The only issue we've had is his bum... he was abandoned as a kitten and we don't think mum ever taught him how to clean himself properly. Soooo that meant a delightful week of us having to clean his bum after he'd been to the loo. He learnt pretty quick after being dunked in the bath. If he has a dodgy belly we sometimes have to remind him to clean himself properly, as the poo gets stuck in the longer hair around his bum  

Compared to my OH's old cats and my friend's cat, he barely sheds any hair (or he saves it all up and gets rid of it on our bed).

He's not a "proper" long hair, just a stray kit with very long, fluffy fur.


----------



## npage123 (29 November 2016)

Thank you MotherOfChickens.  I'm sorry that you've lost one too.  It's never easy to loose a pet.

My long haired cats did/do pick up lots of twigs and leaves when outdoors, especially on their bellies, back legs and tails, and they do need help to get rid of it all or it would just stay there and get tangled up into their long hair.  

Sadly a local gorgeous ginger has gone missing (just got the 'missing cat' leaflet through the door today).  You'll love him.  He's a very dominant boy, strutting his stuff all over the place and full of confidence, making use of lots of gardens in our street.  I feel so sorry for the owners!

I'm sure your DSH would get used to another cat, especially as he had company in the past and as you say the new one will be neutered.  Apparently female cats are less likely to accept a new female in the house and are more territorial and catty than the boys.  Whatever you choose to do, I hope they get along. I'm sure things will be fine if they have a gradual introduction and enough hidey holes for a bit of privacy.  (If you keep on top of the grooming, then a thorough grooming every second or even every third day at a stretch would be fine, me thinks.)


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 November 2016)

hmm, scared of letting heart rule head! Might be better off sticking to the ginger and white (who is a very dark ginger and very handsome).


----------



## 9tails (29 November 2016)

I have a long hair, she is lovely and enjoys being brushed very much.  I also get an assortment of twigs attached to her underbelly and occasionally a small slug.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 November 2016)

9tails said:



			and occasionally a small slug.
		
Click to expand...

lol-OH is quite phobic about slugs! will think on it-whatver I decide they wont be coming until the xmas period when I get some time off.


----------



## Shady (29 November 2016)

I always have a mix of long and short, not all long haired cats matt, Birmans don't need brushing at all!! it depends on the density and undercoat, they do however pick up everything they walk in!! mine are disgusting and one hates being brushed , i have to cut the clumps out, he is Persian tho and they are the worst, the most horrible thing is if they get a bad tummy!! pretty gross actually and you have to cut the poohy bits out!!!! i love them however and would always have one if the temperment and beauty were worth a little extra work, they also leave massive muddy footprints on everything and stink if they get wet!!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 November 2016)

you are putting me off Shady! None of my cats has ever had an upset tummy afaik-but maybe thats because they've all been short haired?


----------



## Shady (30 November 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			you are putting me off Shady! None of my cats has ever had an upset tummy afaik-but maybe thats because they've all been short haired?
		
Click to expand...

Lol, sorry MOC,  no , nothing to do with being short or long haired, just IF they eat something dodgy and do get the runs it gets stuck in the fur and if they are lazy washers the result is  YOU having to deal with it before they jump on your sofa!!!
Don't let me put you off, i adore my long haired cats !
 oh and they also chuck up fur balls..... just sayin  xx


----------



## chestnut cob (30 November 2016)

We have a long haired oriental-type cat.  Needs brushing daily otherwise she gets matted, and she's an indoor cat (and hates being brushed).  Whenever she goes outside, which is mostly when we're in the garden in summer, she gets covered in seeds and things which then get stuck in her fur.  OH has her clipped probably 3x a year, just leaving on her head and end of tail (those are just trimmed) otherwise she gets uncomfortable.  Also need to keep hair around her bum short as she can get bits of litter (and other things!) stuck in it.  It's particularly disgusting if she happens to get an upset tummy...

I'm not sure I'd have a long haired cat as an outdoor personally.  Ours is definitely high maintenance as a primarily indoor cat.  She's also sick reasonably often when her hair is long as she grooms a lot then sicks up the fur balls.  No sick when she's clipped though I'm not sure it's fair to have an outdoor that is clipped - I think I'd at least want them in overnight so they don't get too cold, and in bad weather.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 November 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			We have a long haired oriental-type cat.  Needs brushing daily otherwise she gets matted, and she's an indoor cat (and hates being brushed).  Whenever she goes outside, which is mostly when we're in the garden in summer, she gets covered in seeds and things which then get stuck in her fur.  OH has her clipped probably 3x a year, just leaving on her head and end of tail (those are just trimmed) otherwise she gets uncomfortable.  Also need to keep hair around her bum short as she can get bits of litter (and other things!) stuck in it.  It's particularly disgusting if she happens to get an upset tummy...

I'm not sure I'd have a long haired cat as an outdoor personally.  Ours is definitely high maintenance as a primarily indoor cat.  She's also sick reasonably often when her hair is long as she grooms a lot then sicks up the fur balls.  No sick when she's clipped though I'm not sure it's fair to have an outdoor that is clipped - I think I'd at least want them in overnight so they don't get too cold, and in bad weather.
		
Click to expand...

ours have a heated utility room thay have free use of when we arent there but I think you've made my mind up for me. He's adorable but not realistic, especially where we live! I prefer the dustbin-raiding, rat-catching type cat so will stick with that until I am able to dedicate more time to grooming


----------



## chestnut cob (30 November 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			ours have a heated utility room thay have free use of when we arent there but I think you've made my mind up for me. He's adorable but not realistic, especially where we live! I prefer the dustbin-raiding, rat-catching type cat so will stick with that until I am able to dedicate more time to grooming 

Click to expand...

TBF one of my neighbours at my last house did have a cat very similar to ours which was an outdoor, and with hair left long, but he always looked a bit bedraggled!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 November 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			TBF one of my neighbours at my last house did have a cat very similar to ours which was an outdoor, and with hair left long, but he always looked a bit bedraggled!
		
Click to expand...

seriously, they'd be days when the poor thing would go out and be turned into a dreadlock in 30s  or completely covered in flying debris  I don't think he'll be going anywhere if I dont take him.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (1 December 2016)

update-lovely tabby DSH coming home on Saturday


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 December 2016)

Super.  There better be plenty of pics then!


----------



## npage123 (1 December 2016)

Hoorah!  I've been hectically busy at work today but constantly had it in the back of my mind that I must come and look on the forum if you're soon going to have a new addition to the family.  I'm so excited for you!  And yes, please send us lots of pics. Preferably an overload!


----------

